# Do I Have an Original New Braunfels Smoker?



## bcok

I have an old NB smoker. The logo on the front says "Made In The USA".

Does this mean it's a pre-char Broil smoker?

Thanks


----------



## gr0uch0

BCOK said:


> I have an old NB smoker. The logo on the front says "Made In The USA".
> 
> Does this mean it's a pre-char Broil smoker?
> 
> Thanks


Looks like it, but toss a few other photos out.  When did you buy it?  NB was bought by the Death Star in '97.


----------



## bcok

Not sure when it was purchased. My MIL gave it to me.

Might need to get better pictures​ in the morning but here's a few.

For the record, I pulled that logo pic off the internet but mine looks just like it.


----------



## gr0uch0

Leg kit looks like Death Star, or is it a replacement kit?  They look appreciably newer than the business end of the rig.  Mine has 4 legs that bolt directly into the CC, yours form an upside down "U". May be CharBroil, but if it was still built here, it's before they started bastardizing the name before they killed it off.  My $0.02.


----------



## bcok

I don't think they've been replaced although they do look like it in that pic. I think it's just the lighting, they don't look like that in person in the daylight.

Is your's 1/8" or 1/4" steel? This one looks like 1/16".













IMG_20170325_004147.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 25, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0

Mine is a quarter.  Hate to say it, but I don't think you have an original.


----------



## bcok

Yep, I didn't think so. I am planning to sell it and wanted to make sure I wasn't making a mistake. I just finished refurbishing a 1992 Oklahoma Joe's so my smoker desires are satisfied for the moment. I'll be ok letting this one go!













IMG_20170318_152523.jpg



__ bcok
__ Mar 21, 2017


----------



## bcok

Thanks for helping me figure that out.


----------



## gr0uch0

Now that OKJ, on the other hand, is a thing of beauty.  Bet that's quarter inch U.S.steel, not the Chinese knockoff trash that (unfortunately) carries the name today.

Wish I had better news on the NB.


----------



## bcok

Yep, I love this thing!


----------

